# S-Scale Forum Activity



## Timboy

*Is This Forum Dead?*

Xxxxx


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

I hope not. I suspect not. It's just the doldrums of winter, I suspect.

I haven't seen Stillakid Jim around over the past couple of weeks. I hope all is good / OK on his end.

I know Reck's busy with planning his home move ... getting stuff in boxes and all that.

FlyerNut's around. T-Man always has some projects up his sleeve.

Yeah ... doldrums of winter ...

TJ


----------



## tankist

if it is dead to your liking feel free to liven it up with interesting material.


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaa. Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaa. Ta-ta-taaa; ta-ta-taaa; ta-ta-taaaaaaaa. Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa; taaaa-taaaa-taaaa. Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...



Now that is interesting.


----------



## tjcruiser

???

You OK there, Tim? Got your meds straight???

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy said:


> That was Taps ...


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Good choice of music, Tim. "Taps' was of French origin, but adapted during the Civil War by Union General Dan Butterfield. He felt the existing bugle call for "Extinguish Lights" was too formal and wanted something more comforting---he and his bugler rewrote the music and Taps was born. 
Winter is a time of slumber and resting up for the efforts of spring---applicable in my case, since I've been in the basement all morning, boxing things up. I haven't posted much because I haven't really had anything to contribute beyond the occasional "Here's how to clean your track, and NO STEEL WOOL OR SANDPAPER." Stillakid has chosen to remove himself for now from the forum. He is uncomfortable with the manner in which some responses have been posted---he feels that rudeness has become acceptable and doesn't care for it. I'll leave it to each member to decide whether he or she needs to show greater consideration to others. I've been guilty of what I thought to be the witty quip that may have stung, so I'm in no position to point the finger at others. I do read the forum almost daily, Tim, so I'm not gone----I just don't see any value in reporting my progress on dismantling my table and such. Even Big Ed would find that boring!

Best wishes to all,


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

Thanks for the updates on a few fronts.

Stillakid Jim ... if you're out there, reading this ... you are always a pleasure and an asset to have on this forum. I do hope you'll check back in now and then.

Happy packing, Reck.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Good choice of music, Tim. "Taps' was of French origin, but adapted during the Civil War by Union General Dan Butterfield. He felt the existing bugle call for "Extinguish Lights" was too formal and wanted something more comforting---he and his bugler rewrote the music and Taps was born.
> Winter is a time of slumber and resting up for the efforts of spring---applicable in my case, since I've been in the basement all morning, boxing things up. I haven't posted much because I haven't really had anything to contribute beyond the occasional "Here's how to clean your track, and NO STEEL WOOL OR SANDPAPER." Stillakid has chosen to remove himself for now from the forum. He is uncomfortable with the manner in which some responses have been posted---he feels that rudeness has become acceptable and doesn't care for it. I'll leave it to each member to decide whether he or she needs to show greater consideration to others. I've been guilty of what I thought to be the witty quip that may have stung, so I'm in no position to point the finger at others. I do read the forum almost daily, Tim, so I'm not gone----I just don't see any value in reporting my progress on dismantling my table and such. Even Big Ed would find that boring!
> 
> Best wishes to all,



Did you find a new man cave yet?


----------



## flyernut

Ok, I'll post SOMETHING!!! Sold all my switches to Ryan, and they're working fine. I've sent a 51lb box of O gauge track to gunrunnerjohn.He should be receiving it soon. My VW finally bought the big one. Got a call from the shop today. Need a new transformer. It's not s gauge, but it's something!! Hugs& kisses!!!


----------



## flyernut

Timboy said:


> Bring back Kid! Bring back Kid! This should be our mantra! Bring back Kid!
> 
> Bring back; Bring back; Bring back The Kid to me; to me.
> Bring back; Bring back; Bring back The Kid to me.
> 
> The Kid tried hard to run S gauge.
> The Kid got into a rage.
> The Kid said, "I don't like this forum".
> And The Kid went into a santorum.
> 
> Oh, bring back; Bring back; Bring back The Kid to me; to me....
> 
> Everybody now!


You're sick!!! I like!!! Off to ebay!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Don't spend that money I sent you on one big splash on eBay, pace yourself!


----------



## tankist

S forum is not my responcibility but it is one of the most useless threads i seen on this board. if it was up to me i'd delete it, or move into "junk and useless threads" subforum, serving warnings to flooders.

OP, "_Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaa_" is not what i had in mind when i said interesting material.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Don't spend that money I sent you on one big splash on eBay, pace yourself!


It's still in my wallet!! I'm watching 1 item and not even remotely considering buying it..By the way, I saw a beautiful Ruger super blackhawk with scope the other day in the gunshop. What a piece!!! I always keep the money from something I sell until after I hear from the buyer. I just think it's good business. I know you'll like the track, but condition is always an opinion, so I keep the money on hand, just in case.. I'd rather lose a few bucks and a couple of days sleep, than my integrity. I think there was 1 piece that someone took out the middle rail, but I included that rail, as I found it in the bottom of the original box. Believe me , your track is very, very good.


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> *S forum is not my responcibility but it is one of the most useless threads i seen on this board. if it was up to me i'd delete it, or move into "junk and useless threads" subforum, serving warnings to flooders.*
> OP, "_Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaa_" is not what i had in mind when i said interesting material.



Anton, you are suggesting the S scale segment of MTF is useless and should be deleted?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think he was just referring to this thread. I suspect he's right, we have gotten a bit off-topic.


----------



## tjcruiser

Alright, S guys ... as the S and O forum mod, I'm gonna toss this back to you ...

Do you think having a thread titled "Is This Forum Dead" in the S-scale section is beneficial and promoting of the S-scale section itself? Perhaps Anton's point was something like "don't shoot yourself in the foot".

I'll follow the lead/direction of you S guys here.

Despite the thread title, my general perception is that interest in S here on the forum has grown significantly over the past several months. I see that as a very positive thing, and would suggest emphasis on growth and interest, rather than doom and gloom.

What do you S guys think? Toss out your thoughts / ideas.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I'm not an "S" guy, but I have to agree that it probably isn't conducive to promoting traffic.


----------



## Big Ed

Well I think the S forum is dead because, 
The King of S :thumbsup: is busy moving.


Tim, your one the Kings Knights.
It's up to you to jump off your horse (soapbox) and onto the throne and run the kingdom in the absence of your King.

Instead of directing everyone to your blog, put something (interesting) here in the posts.



You don't expect me to post anything on S scale do you?

I gave all my S away. (One engine)

Though I think I found a few S cars when I was cleaning.

So Tim the throttle is in your hands (fingers) , throttle it up!


----------



## tooter

Hi tim, 

I don't think there's anything wrong with your stating the obvious. 

Overall, MTF is a small site, and there aren't a lot of posters in any of the other scales either. But that's ok, because it doesn't prevent you from enjoying the pleasant folksy atmosphere here.

(by the way, that's some beautiful switchcrafting...  )

Greg


----------



## flyernut

Nice job on that switch. Most of you guys here are light-years ahead of me in knowledge, experience, etc. I love how-to's with pictures. That being said, I joined because of the title of the website, "Model Train Forum". I realized there were many types of gauges, and interest. To say one gauge is not as important as another is really harming the hobby. I had s gauge as a kid, then went to HO. My oldest son thoroughly trashed the HO's as they were too small for him to handle. Then came a divorce, and no trains at all. Along came my youngest boy, and I finally had money to get him interested in the hobby. TONS of O gauge later, and we had a great layout, 12' x 12', with 5 loops, and a trolley running. A buddy of mine introduced me to ebay, and showed me the amount of flyer stuff on there and the rest is history. My son was losing interest in the trains as he discovered "girls" and electric games. S scale saved me from packing everything away and forgetting about trains.I have G scale, Standard gauge, O, and S. There's a spot for all gauges to exist with one another. It's called preference. I don't like the color white on cars, but should we eliminate white cars? Regardless of gauge, we all bring some experience and knowledge to this forum, and by closing one part of it, I believe we could lose some of that knowledge base. Also, a lot of us have other interests that take up our time, so we can't post here as often as one would like. I also have antique cars that keep me busy, and my wallet drained. Add firearms to the mix, myself being 100% disabled and not working, sometimes EVERYTHING needs to take a backseat. Not to mention keeping the WIFE happy!! Sometimes life gets in the way of our hobbies, so be it. I've met several people on this forum in person, had them into my house, and enjoyed the experience. It came about because of S scale. Back to the mod who suggested closing the s scale part of the forum, I'll just take it as being sarcastic, and trying to get a raise out of us delusion-ed s scalers,lol.. See, I can be sarcastic too!! You can't have a forum dedicated to model trains, and leave out a very important part of model train history, that to this day, in my opinion, is the GREATEST SCALE IN THE WORLD!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. ( that's my insane laugh).


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim, etc.

I like the close look at your custom switch. I'm thinking we (I) should spur this off as it's own thread.

Also, I'm thinking I should move the remaining thread content here to a new thread called something like "Status of S Section Activity" ... rather than the doom and gloom "Forum Dead". I just don't think the latter thread name is beneficial going forward. I certainly don't mean to kill or detract from the dialog (dialog is usually a good thing, if done respectfully), but rather would hope to point future forum members to the dialog (thread) per a more "inviting" thread title.

(Sidenote: I'd simply rename the thread, but I don't think us Mods have the power to do that. Hence, make a new thread with new name, and move content there.)

So, here's my plan, pending feedback and/or other thoughts from you S guys:

Make a new thread with new "inviting" name ... move most of the content here to there.

Make another new thread for the custom switch feature.

Delete the old "Forum Dead" thread.

That's my plan ... let me know what you guys think.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Works for me, I agree that "Forum Dead" isn't a particularly good title.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, John. Conrats on hitting the 1000+ milestone, by the way. Very nice/helpful contributions to the forum.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I didn't even notice, blew right by that milestone.  I've posted in a couple of computer forums since 2002, in one I blazed past the 100,000 post count! That got me recognized by Microsoft a few years back and I've been a Microsoft MVP since 2004. Maybe I've said all that can be said about computers, have to find a new venue.


----------



## flyernut

tjcruiser said:


> Tim, etc.
> 
> I like the close look at your custom switch. I'm thinking we (I) should spur this off as it's own thread.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking I should move the remaining thread content here to a new thread called something like "Status of S Section Activity" ... rather than the doom and gloom "Forum Dead". I just don't think the latter thread name is beneficial going forward. I certainly don't mean to kill or detract from the dialog (dialog is usually a good thing, if done respectfully), but rather would hope to point future forum members to the dialog (thread) per a more "inviting" thread title.
> 
> (Sidenote: I'd simply rename the thread, but I don't think us Mods have the power to do that. Hence, make a new thread with new name, and move content there.)
> 
> So, here's my plan, pending feedback and/or other thoughts from you S guys:
> 
> Make a new thread with new "inviting" name ... move most of the content here to there.
> 
> Make another new thread for the custom switch feature.
> 
> Delete the old "Forum Dead" thread.
> 
> That's my plan ... let me know what you guys think.
> 
> TJ


Sounds ok.. The title "dead" just threw me for a loop. Because we don't post everyday about something meanigful about s scale, doesn't mean it has died. I think ifs was eliminated, we could have lost a few people, and we don't need that. I enjoy every minute here, regardless of scale.


----------



## SkyArcher

Nope, not dead. I'm currently building a door layout for my Flyer train sets and I check in from time to time.


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> ...Delete the old "Forum Dead" thread.
> 
> That's my plan ... let me know what you guys think.
> 
> TJ


Hey tj, 

I think the thread should be left just like it has unfolded. A little harmless controversy is good. Just look at all of the responses it generated! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> Hey tj,
> 
> I think the thread should be left just like it has unfolded. A little harmless controversy is good. Just look at all of the responses it generated! :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Greg, etc.

Done, as you suggested, but with a little intro commentary now added to Post #1 to (hopefully) set a clearer tone.

I hope we're all on the same page here.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## flyernut

choo choo said:


> Hey tj,
> 
> I think the thread should be left just like it has unfolded. A little harmless controversy is good. Just look at all of the responses it generated! :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


You know, I believe you're right. It has generated a lot of responses. Us s scale boys were just lurking, and when the shtf, we responded. And may I add, thanks for allowing me to have my say...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hopefully, nobody really is suggesting elimination of the forum, I think Timboy was just expressing some disappointment about the amount of traffic here.


----------



## flyernut

I'll be heading over to"The Train Doctor" this morning to pick up my VW, and look for some light towers. The boss says we have a few dollars extra this week after paying all the bills, so if I can find something, it might come home. "The Train Doctor" is also known as "Gargraves Trackage Corp". It's all one building. I could spend the entire day there sometimes...


----------



## flyernut

Timboy said:


> Looks good to me! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great to see a revitalized interest!     Now let's get busy building, running trains and posting comments/pics of what we can do! After all, this IS the height of train season...
> 
> Timboy


Ya, we got threatened, and now you woke the sleeping giant.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds like you're going to take care of any surplus money in that budget.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sounds like you're going to take care of any surplus money in that budget.


Maybe.. She doesn't know about the 2 sales I made, you and Ryan, but like I said, I can't spend your money yet,lol. Very soon though!! Well actually, she does know but she's keeping it to herself,lol. She knows there's a train show coming in March..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm sure you can dispense with that money at a train show!


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm sure you can dispense with that money at a train show!


You watch me!!


----------



## Reckers

I'd like to offer my own observations.

This site exercises censorship based upon a combination of two criteria: appropriate content and authentic membership: having paid one's dues, so to speak. We censor those who use offensive language or sell purses because of content; we censor spammers, even it model railroading spammers, if they are not active members on this forum. Should an active member attempt to post sales-oriented entries, he'd more likely be reminded of the for sale section than to be censored.

Both Timboy's title and content are appropriate to the forum---neither was offensive. Timboy has paid his dues and deserves the respect that earns him. To censor either his title or content is inappropriate. If his content is to be debated, let me remind you of some of the topics I've seen on this forum without objection: radio controlled cars/planes, model boats, autos, bicycles, motorcycles, hard rolls, geography, astrology....no one objected to those, and they strayed further from the fold than Timboy's comments. To suggest that his posts and his alone should be deleted is something I find offensive: if you don't like them, don't read them.

This forum has been successful for two reasons: the contributions from it's members on model railroading, and the warmth and congeniality of it's members. It is a forum, a place for the expression of our thoughts and aspirations. Censor those and you will strangle this site. If Ed wants to talk about hard rolls, he should be able to. If Tim wants to ask if S scale has gone belly-up, that's a valid question to ask on an S scale site. Timboy, to answer your question: of course we're still here, you jackass! Where else do would we go to read about your oatmeal? I just don't post much because a list of what I've boxed up would bore everyone. 

I admit that I do not read every post on this forum. There are people who post in a manner that is abrasive or condescending. That's my tough luck: if I don't like them, I don't have to read them. I would strongly support, however, their right to post stuff I don't care for as often as they wish.

Sincerely,


----------



## Reckers

Of course I did, Tim! Our most revered and beloved jackass! You go ahead and bray any time you please!


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> Did you find a new man cave yet?


Ed, I am trying to keep the brakes on the girlfriend, but she was showing me on-line offerings at 5:30 this morning! I've told her I do not want to start seriously looking until after the Superbowl---otherwise, I end up renting 2 at once for two months, and I'm not willing to do that. Thanks for asking, though!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck, 

I appreciate your thoughts above. Insightful and well stated, as usual.

As the Mod for this section, I still don't know if I made the right call or not on renaming the thread title. I had one other Mod suggesting that we completely delete the thread, and yet another Mod suggesting that we leave it intact. And I was here in the middle, so to speak. I tried my best to find some compromise, with my requests for suggestions of approach from you S guys along the way.

In the end, all thread posts and their content remain intact, with the exception of the Post #1 intro comment and a flip of the thread name. Tim's initial "Is this forum dead" question still remains in Post #1.

My goal here has been to promote the S-Scale section and related S-scale activity in as positive, forward-looking direction as possible. Per many of today's other posts, I'm pleased to see that enthusiasm for S activity remains high, as I strongly suspect it has been for some time here on the forum, despite Tim's initial question.

To all of you S guys, I'll happily state clearly that this is your section, not mine or the other Mods. Mod hats exists simply to direct the occassional misguided traffic, and offer help along the way, if possible.

Your insight, experience, and opinons are the driving force behind the forum. And in that, I agree largely with your sentiments above, Reck. I will always endeavor to be guided by the group's input and feedback.

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Teej, I have no problem with anything you've done---you do a good job as a Mod. 
I simply want to remind the membership at large that we are all equals. If I choose to make a fool of myself and keep it within the bounds of good taste, the worst that will happen is everyone will know I'm a fool. 

Censoring ideas, however, is another matter. There is nothing offensive in the original title unless someone is trying to pretend we (S scale) are larger or more successful than we are---"Posting that might drive people away" is the concept, I suppose. I do not believe in well-meaning censorship, and I respectfully disagree with those who see it as necessary or appropriate. We is what we is, and if that doesn't attract lots of people, so what?


----------



## Reckers

S for Subversive??? Neighhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it would be nice to attract a larger number of people, that way we get more input.  I agree that the less censorship, the better, no problem with that.


----------



## flyernut

Can I be queen??? Honey??


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> Can I be queen??? Honey??



Wouldn't you rather be a princess?

The KING has spoken!



Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaa. Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaa. Ta-ta-taaa; ta-ta-taaa; ta-ta-taaaaaaaa. Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa; taaaa-taaaa-taaaa. Ta-ta-taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... 

You want a hard roll Len?


Edit,
You did not answer me...did you find a new man cave?


----------



## flyernut

Just as long as it's not a fairy princess......I don't like to fly..


----------



## Reckers

Reckers said:


> Ed, I am trying to keep the brakes on the girlfriend, but she was showing me on-line offerings at 5:30 this morning! I've told her I do not want to start seriously looking until after the Superbowl---otherwise, I end up renting 2 at once for two months, and I'm not willing to do that. Thanks for asking, though!


Ed, I did answer you---see the post, above? Anyway, we're still looking. The problem is, she's anxious and wants to nail something down right now--- I don't want to do the panic-thing and grab the first one that comes along, however unsuitable. What I'm doing to stall the process is looking at places with her on line, every morning, then going out with her to look at them from outside. It eliminates a bunch of them without ever opening a door. We have one appointment this Saturday to look inside one, but I'm pretty confident it will prove small and cramped. The delay is the important part: looking at places that won't work buys me time. The lease is up on the current place March 31st, so if I rent now, I either loose a $1000 deposit or end up paying rent on two places at once for months, something I'm not gonna do. Right now, I'm going Mitch McConnell and stalling, stalling, stalling. *L*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it would be nice to attract a larger number of people, that way we get more input.  I agree that the less censorship, the better, no problem with that.


More people would be better, and your reasoning is sound. That said, Timboys thread title wouldn't have discouraged me from looking further, if I were new to the site. I might wonder if interest had lagged recently, but S scale sites are few and far between. I'd try following it over a week or two to see if there was additional posting. I looked at one site, a while back, and the most recent post was about 3 years old.



flyernut said:


> Can I be queen??? Honey??


Absolutely---as of now, you are the Queen of S scale! Now, go iron the King's shirt! :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Reckers said:


> More people would be better, and your reasoning is sound. That said, Timboys thread title wouldn't have discouraged me from looking further, if I were new to the site.


I've moderated several computer forums for years, and that kind of stuff is simply a judgment call. While it wouldn't put you off, maybe the feeling is that it would make others think twice about joining the forum, and thus would be better retitled. In general, this board runs pretty "open-loop" with minimal interaction from the moderators, which is a good thing.

Trust me, moderating a forum is a low paying and thankless job!


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've moderated several computer forums for years, and that kind of stuff is simply a judgment call. While it wouldn't put you off, maybe the feeling is that it would make others think twice about joining the forum, and thus would be better retitled. In general, this board runs pretty "open-loop" with minimal interaction from the moderators, which is a good thing.
> 
> Trust me, moderating a forum is a low paying and thankless job!


Wow, you actually get paid???


----------



## flyernut

Reckers said:


> Absolutely---as of now, you are the Queen of S scale! Now, go iron the King's shirt! :laugh:


I hope the pay is good...


----------



## NIMT

I wasn't turned away when I read the original thread title, if fact I would say it was quite the opposite. I may do HO but you can pick up useful pieces of info and a laugh all over this forum. You guy's are always funny here on the 
Silly scale forum. :laugh:
S scale is a huge part of the model railroading history and even though you guys are few and far between its important to keep it going.:thumbsup:
Besides that keeping you here keeps you off the streets and out of the Bars! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

flyernut said:


> Wow, you actually get paid???





flyernut said:


> I hope the pay is good...



Well, yes, we Mods do get paid ... but only via stale, hard rolls from Big Ed's beloved New Jersey! 

Dohh!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's the kind of pay I get too.


----------



## flyernut

tjcruiser said:


> Well, yes, we Mods do get paid ... but only via stale, hard rolls from Big Ed's beloved New Jersey!
> 
> Dohh!
> 
> TJ


I always get my cheeseburgers on hard-rolls!!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed, I did answer you---see the post, above? Anyway, we're still looking. The problem is, she's anxious and wants to nail something down right now--- I don't want to do the panic-thing and grab the first one that comes along, however unsuitable. What I'm doing to stall the process is looking at places with her on line, every morning, then going out with her to look at them from outside. It eliminates a bunch of them without ever opening a door. We have one appointment this Saturday to look inside one, but I'm pretty confident it will prove small and cramped. The delay is the important part: looking at places that won't work buys me time. The lease is up on the current place March 31st, so if I rent now, I either loose a $1000 deposit or end up paying rent on two places at once for months, something I'm not gonna do. Right now, I'm going Mitch McConnell and stalling, stalling, stalling. *L*



But you answered me LAST YEAR!

As long as the man cave is big the rest don't matter.:laugh:

Good luck finding the perfect place.


----------



## Reckers

Thank you both for the good wishes. I have to admit, the "find me the perfect basement with a house on top" line has grown old with the girlfriend. *L* She's begun to growl about me taking more responsibility for the upstairs selection, so I guess it's nearly time to start looking.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Thank you both for the good wishes. I have to admit, the "find me the perfect basement with a house on top" line has grown old with the girlfriend. *L* She's begun to growl about me taking more responsibility for the upstairs selection, so I guess it's nearly time to start looking.



tell her she is lucky you are looking for a basement for the trains.
then show her Dennys (Todd?) layout in his living room.

plus she is allowed to "go down", :thumbsup:
and play with you in the mans cave.


----------



## flyernut

big ed said:


> tell her she is lucky you are looking for a basement for the trains.
> then show her Dennys (Todd?) layout in his living room.
> 
> plus she is allowed to "go down", :thumbsup:
> and play with you in the mans cave.


I don't play with trains; I operate my layout.. At least that's what I tell the wife.


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> Looking for what; a new house or a new girlfriend? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 *LOL* Not bad, Timboy! However, before I address that question to her, I believe I'll first have a tall, cool glass of STFU and keep my hide intact!


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> tell her she is lucky you are looking for a basement for the trains.
> then show her Dennys (Todd?) layout in his living room.
> 
> plus she is allowed to "go down", :thumbsup:
> and play with you in the mans cave.



Ed, she has learned to hate basements: every house she falls in love with on the internet sites lacks a basement. This morning, she showed me one that had a single room that took up most of the second floor with beautiful hardwood floors...."Could you use this, instead of a basement?"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Jump on it before she changes her mind!


----------



## Reckers

We may well end up there, John. This weekend will be the first effort (on my part, anyway) to seriously look for something to move into. She's furnished me a list of places to investigate, and I've already one appointment scheduled for lookey-inside. 

By the way, I thought I'd share a pair of scams I've run across recently, concerning rental properties. The first works this way: 

1. Get one of those lil devices that act as universal keys for cheap door locks.
2. Find an on-line site that advertises homes for rent and provides addresses and photos.
3. Copy the entire post of a desireable house, lower the rent by about $200/month, and repost it on Craigslist with your pya-as-you-go cell phone number.
4. Use the device to pop the lock, show it to prospective renters.
5. Accept the deposit check, the first month's rent, cash them both and close the account. Throw away the cell phone and start all over.


----------



## Reckers

Scam #2: Rent an office and put in a couple of phones. Advertise (Craigslist) houses that don't exist but sound great: "$800/month, 4 bedroom, newly remodelled, hardwood floors, large deck overlooking fenced yard..." etc. Do not provide the address. When the prospective renter calls, you then take contact info and and information about what they are looking for. You then attempt to switch them to properties in their town that do exist. These are properties for which you have already arranged "bird-dog" fees for finding tenants when they have a vacancy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*Caveat emptor*! This applies in all walks of life.


----------

